# Some Bodybuilding Monsters



## SPIKE1257 (May 5, 2005)

These guys are huge..  http://forum.body-fitness.nl/forum/OFF_SEASON:_BIGGER,_LONGER_&_ UNCUT/m_39533/tm.htm


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2005)

Hey Mudge ... you know a bit about World Harris and the sport of bbing, is his back the biggest?  That shot of the halloween costume makes show his back and he is a monster.


----------



## Flex (May 5, 2005)

Damn some of those guys look like shit in the offseason haha.

It's almost a paradox, though. Steroids are both underrated and overrated when it comes to pro BB'ing. Here's what i mean:
People who know little-to-nothing about BB'ing (a majority of people), think that if you take steroids, you look like *insert pro*. But we all know these guys live, eat, breathe and train BB'ing for years upon years, not to mention have great genetics.

On the other hand, pros and some people that take steroids downplay their effectiveness and how much steroids have to do with their success, when some of us will admit that steroids are such a huge part of building muscle/BB success.

It's like steroids do less that what most people think, but more than most people admit.

I don't know if that makes any sense, but it does to me


----------



## Flex (May 5, 2005)

BTW, why isn't World Harris Mr. O yet? 

(that is the sweetest Halloween costume i think i've ever seen. Imagine if he was white and could paint himself green as the Hulk, people would honestly think he was real haha)


----------



## WilliamB (May 5, 2005)

Damn SPIKE thanks for the link thats quite the compilation of pictues.  How does that forum work over there.  I saw some people speaking English and then the others were speaking German.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (May 5, 2005)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> Damn SPIKE thanks for the link thats quite the compilation of pictues.  How does that forum work over there.  I saw some people speaking English and then the others were speaking German.


I was wondering the same thing, I stumbled into it by accident...


----------



## TheCurse (May 5, 2005)

that second pic of world harris is absolutley freaky . . 

 if it is ze juice, for da begineer, hw mch for me to hve suprior arm like harrris?


----------



## GSXR750 (May 5, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> that second pic of world harris is absolutley freaky . .
> if it is ze juice, for da begineer, hw mch for me to hve suprior arm like harrris?



"ze juice"
You sound like someone else
Leon maybe???


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2005)

World Harris is phenomenal, I guess that little bit of samoan genetics helps.  Look at his waist.


----------



## brodus (May 5, 2005)

Can you say Test Bloat?!  That photo of Dennis James is off the chain.  Bloat city. 

I saw photos of World Harris about two years back (the ones with the sock cap), and I truly couldn't believe it--and all with a tiny waist.

He is truly amazing.

But then I saw him "cut up" for BB-ing, and he does not look so good.  If anyone has recent photos of him, or a website link, please post.

Totally agree with you Flex--average people overrate roids, and regular users downlplay their significance.  That's how everything goes, though!  Hunters say its all about being with nature and others say its alla bout killing.  The truth is somewhere in between.


----------



## Nick+ (May 5, 2005)

They're not speaking  German but  Dutch.


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2005)

http://www.bigwillharris.com/


----------



## brodus (May 5, 2005)

What do you guys think of that photo on his site?

And he owes it all to Sprayflex!  Says he was "fat" in those old photos.   Uhh...his waist looks bigger on his website than in the old photo shots.


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2005)

His waist looks slim to me.


----------



## brodus (May 5, 2005)

I guess when you put it against a white background it looks a lot better.

Still, compared it to that photo of him with the T-Top and the black cap.

He definitely has potential to grab a Sandow.  I've just been surprised we haven't heard more about him.


----------



## min0 lee (May 5, 2005)

Damn this guy was huge. I heard he is very thin now in prison. Bertil Fox


----------



## min0 lee (May 5, 2005)

He looks like the Michealan tire man.


----------



## min0 lee (May 5, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (May 5, 2005)

*All I can say is WOW*


----------



## SPIKE1257 (May 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Damn this guy was huge. I heard he is very thin now in prison. Bertil Fox


Didn't he kill his wife and mother in law ? Who hasn't felt like doing that.


----------



## min0 lee (May 5, 2005)




----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 5, 2005)

After Celltech? Do people not think these guys take gear? http://www.81x.com/Authors/bigwillevo/gk3.jpg


----------



## brodus (May 5, 2005)

Yes, Bertil killed them, and he's in prison.

Dennis James is the most bloated dude I've ever seen in that picture.  Crazy.

That photo you posted, Mino, of World Harris, that's what I'm talking about.  He's enormous, and looks so much better there that in the speedo two years later.


----------



## LW83 (May 5, 2005)

brodus said:
			
		

> That photo you posted, Mino, of World Harris, that's what I'm talking about.  He's enormous, and looks so much better there that in the speedo two years later.




I'm suspecting that particular photo has been chopped


----------



## min0 lee (May 5, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> After Celltech? Do people not think these guys take gear? http://www.81x.com/Authors/bigwillevo/gk3.jpg


Thats gear I'll stay away from.


----------



## min0 lee (May 5, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I'm suspecting that particular photo has been chopped


It does look too good to be true.


----------



## min0 lee (May 5, 2005)




----------



## LW83 (May 5, 2005)

Cock camera?


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Cock camera?


MIN0 Lee's helmet cam?


----------



## min0 lee (May 5, 2005)

Damn, I can't respond.


----------



## maniclion (May 5, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Damn, I can't respond.


Of course not your mouth's full


----------



## Flex (May 5, 2005)

A guy i used to know, Frenchy, (i've told this story before, but most of you prolly don't recall) told me stories of when he used to train in the Golden years of BB. 

When recalling Foxy, I remember him saying something like (in his thick French accent) "Dat Bertil, booooy he was a BEEEG motherfucker"


----------



## min0 lee (May 5, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Of course not your mouth's full


----------

